# Graveur SCSI Yamaha, boitier Formac



## Invité (1 Février 2020)

Salut à tous,
je poste ici plutôt que dans "accessoires" parce que ma demande bien que concernant un accessoire, concerne du vieux matos (2000)

Pour copier le vieux disque dur SCSI d'un pote,  j'avais débranché le graveur Yamaha CRW8824S du boitier Formac ProWrite 8824-D.
Depuis les CD ne montent plus sur le bureau du StarMax en 9.1.

SCSI probe voit bien le graveur, mais n'arrive pas à monter le disque, Toast voit bien le graveur mais c'est tout.

Je soupçonne que je n'ai pas bien brancher la foultitude de connecteurs au bon endroit.

Donc, question : Est-ce quelqu'un aurait un modèle identique et pourrait me dire comment ces nappes se branchent ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ericse (1 Février 2020)

Bonjour, ce serait peut être utile de montrer une photo de l'intérieur de ton boitier pour que l'on voit tes branchements...


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour, ce serait peut être utile de montrer une photo de l'intérieur de ton boitier pour que l'on voit tes branchements...


Ouais pas faux, j'y avais pensé puis je me suis rabatu sur le modèle spécifique.
Je vais optimiser mes chances avec les photos…

Mais depuis j'ai repris mes tests et à priori j'arrive à avoir les CD qui montent (explication : conflit d'extensions )
Néanmoins c'est pas du 100% comme résultat…
Je viens de faire un test de gravure avec Toast qui a échoué, je vais voir ce que ça donne pour effacer.

Il reste quand même un soucis. Lié aux branchements ou non, je ne sais pas :
Impossible de booter sur un CD avec C au boot, ou en sélectionnant le dossier Système du CD depuis le TdB "Démarrage"

Ci joint les photos du boitier et du graveur :

Depuis l'arrière du boitier on a la molette qui permet de choisir l'IS SCSI qui abouti à ce câblage : 






Ensuite on a du positif : (désolé c'est flou…)


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2020)

Suite 

Et du négatif : (pareil)






Un petit fil qui vient du bouton d'alim du boitier (+ et -)


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2020)

Pour finir

Et tout ça doit se brancher là :






J'ai donc branché
Le positif côté orange à gauche sur le 1 2 4 ID SELET en haut
Le négatif sur le 1 2 4 ID SELET en bas
Le fil venant du bouton sur le BLOCK SIZE (rouge en haut)
J'ai mis le peigne sur le TERMINATOR


Désolé pour la segmentation, mais on ne peut pas inclure plus de 2 images par post…


----------



## claude72 (2 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Le positif côté orange à gauche sur le 1 2 4 ID SELECT en haut
> Le négatif sur le 1 2 4 ID SELECT en bas


Si j'ai bonne mémoire, "SCSI probe" indique l'identifiant SCSI des périphériques connectés : est-ce que l'adresse indiquée pour ton graveur correspond bien à la position du sélecteur à l'arrière du boîtier ?





> Le fil venant du bouton sur le BLOCK SIZE (rouge en haut)


C'est celui-là qui me dérange : je ne vois pas bien le rapport entre "BLOCK SIZE" et le bouton Marche/Arrêt ???

Ces deux petits fils rouge+noir ressemblent plutôt à un branchement d'une LED, et je ne vois rien sur le graveur pour brancher une LED…???





> J'ai mis le peigne sur le TERMINATOR


Sur une de tes photos on voit un bouchon de terminaison branché sur un des connecteurs SCSI arrière du boîtier, donc normalement tu n'as pas besoin d'activer la terminaison interne du graveur.


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2020)

Salut Claude, et merci de t'intéresser à mon cas



claude72 a dit:


> Si j'ai bonne mémoire, "SCSI probe" indique l'identifiant SCSI des périphériques connectés : est-ce que l'adresse indiquée pour ton graveur correspond bien à la position du sélecteur à l'arrière du boîtier ?


Oui, absolument l'adresse est bonne, elle correspond à celle de la molette




claude72 a dit:


> C'est celui-là qui me dérange : je ne vois pas bien le rapport entre "BLOCK SIZE" et le bouton Marche/Arrêt ???
> 
> Ces deux petits fils rouge+noir ressemblent plutôt à un branchement d'une LED, et je ne vois rien sur le graveur pour brancher une LED…???


Oui, moi non plus je ne vois pas trop à quoi il sert. Mais il part du bouton d'allumage du boitier avec un long câble qui va jusqu'à l'autre bout du boitier. On peut supposer qu'il doit servir à quelque chose.




claude72 a dit:


> Sur une de tes photos on voit un bouchon de terminaison branché sur un des connecteurs SCSI arrière du boîtier, donc normalement tu n'as pas besoin d'activer la terminaison interne du graveur.


OK, je vais tester en enlevant le bouchon arrière pour voir.

Sinon, je redémonterai pour enlever le peigne et le tester sur les 2 autres soit Parity soit block size.

Le peigne était là, mais où ?


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2020)

Le petit fil qui vient du bouton d'alimentation devait certainement servir à alimenter une LED sur la face avant du boitier, et comme tous les boitiers n'en sont pas équipés, possible que ça ne soit pas branché...

Sur l'arrière du lecteur, rien sur Parity, Terminator et Block Size, pour Terminator, comme c'est un lecteur externe, il y avait une terminaison sur la deuxième prise Centronic, à retirer en cas de chainage avec d'autres périphériques SCSI.

ID Sélect c'est pour le numéro SCSI, essaie avec des cavalier si tu n'est pas sûr du sens : rien =0, 1 cavalier à gauche =1, au milieu =2, à gauche et au milieu =3, à droite =4, à gauche et à droite =5, au milieu et à droite = 6 et les trois = 7.
Sinon, pas de risque si tu mets la prise à l'envers, tu compares avec SCSI Probe, si c'est différent du sélecteur tu la retournes (fait tout ça matos éteint évidemment).

Et enfin à gauche, c'est la prise audio, c'est décrit dessus.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2020)

Tu peux mettre un cavalier sur Parity check (ça doit être comme ça par défaut), ça permet la correction d'erreur pendant la transmission des données.
Sur Terminator c'est pas la peine, c'est un lecteur externe, c'est le bouchon externe qui fait office de terminaison.
Block Size, rien (ça sert sur des stations Unix je crois).


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le petit fil qui vient du bouton d'alimentation devait certainement servir à alimenter une LED sur la face avant du boitier, et comme tous les boitiers n'en sont pas équipés, possible que ça ne soit pas branché...


Effectivement, si j'utilise la fonction "flash a diode" avec SCSI probe ça ne fonctionne pas sur le graveur.
OK, je vais tester  débranché.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Sur l'arrière du lecteur, rien sur Parity, Terminator et Block Size, pour Terminator, comme c'est un lecteur externe, il y avait une terminaison sur la deuxième prise Centronic, à retirer en cas de chainage avec d'autres périphériques SCSI.


Ce qui est bizarre c'est que le peigne était là, c'est pas moi qui l'ai rajouté
edit OK, je vais tester sur Parity


gpbonneau a dit:


> Sélect c'est pour le numéro SCSI, essaie avec des cavalier si tu n'est pas sûr du sens : rien =0, 1 cavalier à gauche =1, au milieu =2, à gauche et au milieu =3, à droite =4, à gauche et à droite =5, au milieu et à droite = 6 et les trois = 7.
> Sinon, pas de risque si tu mets la prise à l'envers, tu compares avec SCSI Probe, si c'est différent du sélecteur tu la retournes (fait tout ça matos éteint évidemment).
> 
> Et enfin à gauche, c'est la prise audio, c'est décrit dessus.


A priori, le sens de montage à l'air correct, SCSI proble a bien le même n° que celui que je donne avec la molette.

Je vais tester en mixant avec l'avis de Claude.

Merci les gars


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2020)

Pour les disques de boot, c'est un peut compliqué sur OS9 (et avant). C'est un format spécial (CD Master) avec une partition de boot qui contient le driver du lecteur CD (vu qu'il est pas en ROM). On peut en faire avec Toast, il y a une option je crois (CD bootable ? je vais regarder...).


----------



## claude72 (2 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Oui, absolument l'adresse est bonne, elle correspond à celle de la molette


Donc les connexions des 2 connecteurs "ID SELECT" sont bonnes.





> … il part du bouton d'allumage du boitier avec un long câble qui va jusqu'à l'autre bout du boitier. On peut supposer qu'il doit servir à quelque chose.


Est-ce que dans le bouton d'allumage il n'y aurait pas une petite fenêtre transparente ?
Moi je vois :

soit un témoin de mise sous tension, qui ne devrait pas être branché sur le graveur mais plutôt sur l'alimentation…
ou alors un témoin de fonctionnement de disque-dur, inutilisé pour un graveur.

Au pire, il vaut mieux ne pas le brancher du tout, plutôt que de le mettre à un endroit qui fera des dégâts !





> Le peigne était là, mais où ?


Ce que tu appelle un "peigne", c'est le petit jumper en plastique de 2 mm d'épaisseur par 5mm de largeur par 8 ou 3 mm de hauteur qu'on met entre deux broches pour faire la connexion ?
Je pense qu'il était sur "Terminator". De mémoire, il n'y a pas besoin de parité et il n'y a pas à toucher à la taille des blocs, en revanche il est assez fréquent que des périphériques SCSI externe soient livrés avec une terminaison interne activée => donc ton jumper devait être sur "Terminator".

Ça c'est si il était bien positionné verticalement dans la prise !
Parceque parfois les constructeurs livrent leurs périphériques SCSI ou IDE neuf avec un ou deux jumper-s placé-s horizontalement en bas du connecteur, donc entre 2 pins de masse, ce qui fait que le jumper ne modifie rien du tout, il est simplement rangé là pour le cas ou l'utilisateur en a besoin !

Mon conseil : tu enlèves tout ce qui est branché sur les 3 emplacements "Terminator", "Parity" et "Block size", tu gardes ton bouchon SCSI externe et tu essayes !


----------



## claude72 (2 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le petit fil qui vient du bouton d'alimentation devait certainement servir à alimenter une LED sur la face avant du boitier, et comme tous les boitiers n'en sont pas équipés, possible que ça ne soit pas branché...


Je suis aussi de cet avis. D'autant plus que les fils sont repérés rouge/noir, donc +/- ce qui correspond bien à l'alimentation d'une LED.





> Sur l'arrière du lecteur, rien sur Parity, Terminator et Block Size, pour Terminator, comme c'est un lecteur externe, il y avait une terminaison sur la deuxième prise Centronic, à retirer en cas de chainage avec d'autres périphériques SCSI.


Mais comme je disais précédemment, il était fréquent d'avoir des périphériques SCSI externes livrés avec une terminaison interne activée… ce qui foutait bien le bordel quand on essayait de les chaîner avec d'autres boîtier qui avaient aussi leur terminaison interne activée    (Et je pense que ça devait être souvent la cause de comportements erratiques de chaînes SCSI assemblées sans précautions !!!)
Perso, après avoir constaté ce problème, j'ouvrais systématiquement mes boîtiers SCSI sans interrupteur externe de terminaison pour vérifier si ils n'étaient pas terminés en interne, et si c'était le cas je désactivais la terminaison interne pour pouvoir les chaîner dans l'ordre que je voulais et terminer la chaîne en externe.





> ID Sélect c'est pour le numéro SCSI, essaie avec des cavalier si tu n'est pas sûr du sens : rien =0, 1 cavalier à gauche =1, au milieu =2, à gauche et au milieu =3, à droite =4, à gauche et à droite =5, au milieu et à droite = 6 et les trois = 7.
> Sinon, pas de risque si tu mets la prise à l'envers, tu compares avec SCSI Probe, si c'est différent du sélecteur tu la retournes (fait tout ça matos éteint évidemment).


En cas d'inversion entre le connecteur de masses et celui d'ID :

si le sélecteur est sur "0", ça devrait sélectionner "0" (mais pas sûr ???)
si le sélecteur est sur "1" à "7", vu qu'il n'y a que 2 masses reliées au connecteur, 2 pins d'ID vont se être mises à la masse et selon le sens de branchement du connecteur sélectionner l'adresse "011" donc "3" ou "110" donc "5", sans possibilité de changer en modifiant le sélecteur.
Mais d'après *Invité* cette connexion a l'air de fonctionner.


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2020)

Bon, là je n'ai branché que ce qui concerne l'attribution du n° SCSI.
A priori il n'y a pas de soucis, SCSI proble valide bien tout les changements que je fais sur la molette.
J'ai laissé le câble roue/noir débranché et ça fonctionne quand même.

En ne mettant que le bouchon SCSI, le CD monte après le boot, idem si je garde le bouchon et la résistance, pareil si je ne mets que la résistance mais pas le bouchon.

Mais tout ceci ne fonctionne que si je rajoute l'extension "toast", sinon rien ne monte sur le bureau.

Et tous les tests pour booter sur un CD Système sont inopérants.

Je vais essayer de reprendre ça à tête reposé, et prendre des notes pour être sûr de ce que je fais.
J'ai l'impression que je m'embrouille en me fiant uniquement à ma mémoire avec tous ces tests.

Une fois la méthodologie rodée, je reviendrai là.


Merci à vous !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2020)

Pour qu'un CD monte sur le Finder il faut un driver dans le Dossier Système. Et celui fournit par Apple ne reconnait que les lecteurs installés par Apple (à part la version 5.3.1, universelle, fournit avec le 7.6 ou le 8 je crois, mais "re-bridée" dans les versions suivantes).

Donc il te faut soit cette version de chez Apple, soit celui de Toast qui fait la même chose, dans le Dossier Système, pour qu'un CD apparaisse sur le Finder quand tu le mets dans le lecteur.

Du coup, même chose sur la plupart des CD bootable (ceux d'Apple) le driver dans la partition de démarrage ne reconnait que les lecteurs installés par... Apple. Donc tu peux pas booter avec un CD Système Apple sur un lecteur non-Apple.
Le seul moyen, c'est d'en faire (refaire) un avec Toast (en cochant l'option "bootable") qui va installé un driver universelle (le sien).

Heureusement, avec OSX tout ça a été résolu.


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2020)

Ouah, merci pour les explications GP.   

En revanche je ne sais plus comment faire un CD modifiable depuis une image.

Il me semblait que je faisais bêtement avec OsX une image disque du CD en "lecture-écriture" puis que j'ouvrais l'image, dans laquelle j'ajoutais/retranchais des éléments.
Ensuite j'enregistrais l'image au format "maitre CD DVD"

Ben là, mon image "lecture-écriture" refuse les modifs


----------



## claude72 (3 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> En ne mettant que le bouchon SCSI, le CD monte après le boot, idem si je garde le bouchon et la résistance, pareil si je ne mets que la résistance mais pas le bouchon.


Si tu n'as qu'un périphérique branché sur ta chaîne SCSI externe, la position de la terminaison n'a pas d'importance, puisque qu'elle soit sur le bout de la nappe (avec le bouchon), ou sur le graveur (avec ses résistances internes activées par le jumper), elle est toujours à la fin de la chaîne !

En revanche, normalement avoir 2 terminaisons (le bouchon + l'interne du graveur) n'est pas viable… théoriquement… dans la pratique, je pense que la chaîne est terminée par les résistances internes du graveur et donc la bouchon qui est placé après ne sert à rien.

Et il ne faut pas oublier le "vaudou SCSI", qui fait ce qui ne devrait pas fonctionner fonctionne quand-même et que ce qui devrait fonctionner ne fonctionne pas !!!


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> …Et il ne faut pas oublier le "vaudou SCSI", qui fait ce qui ne devrait pas fonctionner fonctionne quand-même et que ce qui devrait fonctionner ne fonctionne pas !!!



Ouais, bah je n'ai jamais eu beaucoup de périphériques, mais effectivement le côté non reproductible d'une configuration m'avait interpellé.
Même avec seulement un scanner, un graveur c'était toujours aléatoire…


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ouah, merci pour les explications GP.
> 
> En revanche je ne sais plus comment faire un CD modifiable depuis une image.
> 
> ...



Avant de sélectionner "Fichier>Nouvelle image> Image de ..."  tu choisis :

soit le disque physique, auquel cas tu as la copie conforme du disque d'origine, y compris l'attribut "lecture seule" si c'est un CD en lecture seule, même si tu choisis "lecture/écriture" à la création de l'image.
soit le (ou les) volume qui est sur le disque (juste en dessous), mais là, si tu choisis "lecture/écriture" à la création de l'image, tu pourras la modifier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2020)

Bon, je ne sais pas vraiment où en est rendue cette histoire, donc je vais donner les éléments corrects :

1) ce que tu appelles "le positif" : c'est le connecteur qui permet de déterminer l'id SCSI. Il doit aller sur "id sélect" sur le graveur. Attention, il n'est pas détrompé, donc il est susceptible d'être branché à l'envers, donc, si le n° sur la roue de sélection ne correspond pas à laid indiqué par le Mac : demi-tour.
2) ce que tu appelles "du négatif", c'est la prise "audio out" qui va sur le connecteur homonyme sur le graveur.
3) sur "Terminator" et "predator" "block size", rien, ces broches sont destinées à brancher des cavaliers, comme celui connecté sur "Parity". S'ils n'y sont pas, c'est qu'il n'y en a pas besoin.
4) L'alimentation électrique, se branche à droite, le connecteur est détrompé (pans coupés vers le haut), tu ne peux donc pas le mettre à l'envers.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ouah, merci pour les explications GP.
> 
> En revanche je ne sais plus comment faire un CD modifiable depuis une image.
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé un peu de littérature sur le net pour toi ;-)


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai trouvé un peu de littérature sur le net pour toi ;-)


Ouééé, merci  

C'est au final ce que j'avais fait avec vos infos à toi et Claude.

Reste juste cette histoire d'image en "read-write", mais peut être que je faisais ça avec Os9…
Là, mes tests ont tous été fait avec OsX


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2020)

Edit.

Donc effectivement, en passant par "disk copy" 6.3.3 avec Os9 il est possible de faire une image disque en "read-write" 
Ensuite mettre ou enlever des éléments et la graver avec Toast.

Mais chez moi, ce n'est pas suffisant pour pouvoir booter avec mon graveur SCSI.

Rien de grave, mais ça m'agace, je crois avoir mis mon premier Classic II en 7.6 et 7.6.1 en bootant sur ce graveur.
Mais bon, c'était il y a plus de quinze ans et il est possible que je confusionne…


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Edit.
> 
> Donc effectivement, en passant par "disk copy" 6.3.3 avec Os9 il est possible de faire une image disque en "read-write"
> Ensuite mettre ou enlever des éléments et la graver avec Toast.
> ...



T'inquiète pas, faire des copies bootable des CD Système 9 et avant, a toujours été un peu galère ;-)
Le plus simple je pense, c'est avec Toast sous OS9 (Toast 5 par exemple). 
Tu récupères une image disque de OS9, tu la montes sur le bureau (avec Toast) et là tu dois pouvoir la modifier.
Ensuite tu choisis "Autres > Volume Mac" et tu sélectionnes la copie d'OS9 que tu as montée sur le bureau en cochant "bootable".
Et tu graves le CD.


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> T'inquiète pas, faire des copies bootable des CD Système 9 et avant, a toujours été un peu galère ;-)
> Le plus simple je pense, c'est avec Toast sous OS9 (Toast 5 par exemple).
> Tu récupères une image disque de OS9, tu la montes sur le bureau (avec Toast) et là tu dois pouvoir la modifier.
> Ensuite tu choisis "Autres > Volume Mac" et tu sélectionnes la copie d'OS9 que tu as montée sur le bureau en cochant "bootable".
> Et tu graves le CD.


Tiens, je n'arrive pas (à priori) à créer une image "read-write avec Toast 5
Je vais ré-essayer…

Mais surtout


> Ensuite tu choisis "Autres > Volume Mac" et tu sélectionnes la copie d'OS9 que tu as montée sur le bureau en cochant "bootable".


m'intrigue, je n'ai pas fait attention à ça.

Certainement ce WE


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2020)

Bon, ces WE ça n'a pas été possible.
Je viens de finir les tests là.

Effectivement avec Toast il y a une option "bootable", mais qui me demande le "Apple Cd-Dvd driver" pour finaliser la gravure. Le "Toast cd-reader" n'est pas suffisant semble t'il.

Comme j'étais parti sur ce qui fonctionne en interne, à savoir juste l'extension "Toast cd-reader", j'ai essayé comme ça. Mais impossible de booter sur le graveur externe.
J'ai rajouté l'extension  "Apple Cd-Dvd driver" et c'est toujours un fail pour le boot.
Me reste plus qu'a tester avec le  "Apple Cd-Dvd driver" de l'Os9.1 sans "Toast cd-reader"

C'est peut être du au Cd original. C'est celui que j'ai reçu avec le Starmax, un 7.6 américain alors que maintenant le Starmax est en 9.1 ?

En dernier recours je testerais mes CD d'Os9 en essayant les modifs d'extension…


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, ces WE ça n'a pas été possible.
> Je viens de finir les tests là.
> 
> Effectivement avec Toast il y a une option "bootable", mais qui me demande le "Apple Cd-Dvd driver" pour finaliser la gravure. Le "Toast cd-reader" n'est pas suffisant semble t'il.
> ...



Je pense que si tu veux booter avec ton CD à partir de ton lecteur Yamaha, il te faut la version universelle du driver CD Apple, cad la version 5.3.1.
Dispo ici : https://vintageapple.org/macdrivers/disk.shtml
A partir de la suivante, seul les lecteurs Apple sont reconnus. 
Si tu n'as pas les autres fichiers qui vont avec le driver Apple (audio, iso 9660, etc), tu les peux récupérer dans la version suivante (5.3.2), au même endroit.


----------



## Invité (19 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je pense que si tu veux booter avec ton CD à partir de ton lecteur Yamaha, il te faut la version universelle du driver CD Apple, cad la version 5.3.1.
> Dispo ici : https://vintageapple.org/macdrivers/disk.shtml
> A partir de la suivante, seul les lecteurs Apple sont reconnus.
> Si tu n'as pas les autres fichiers qui vont avec le driver Apple (audio, iso 9660, etc), tu les peux récupérer dans la version suivante (5.3.2), au même endroit.


Merci GP,
mais ce qui est étonnant c'est que le CD que je voudrais faire fonctionner est celui fourni lors de l'achat du Starmax.
Donc c'est un 7.6, et à priori ça devrait être la version 5.3.1
Mais je viens de regarder les extensions du Dossier Système du CD original et il n'y a pas de driver CD. Pourtant ce CD démarrait bien sur le lecteur interne du Starmax.

C'est assez mystérieux tout ça


----------

